# Ubuntu - CUPS bzw. Samba PDF Drucken



## ascawath (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Ubuntu Server installiert, der unter anderem auch Samba und CUPS zum Drucken
von Dateien benutzt.
Das Drucken funktioniert alles so weit gut, bis auf das, dass er keine PDF Dokumente druckt.
Dies macht er nur, wenn man die Datei zum Beispiel in Google Chrome öffnet und dann druckt.
Wenn man das über den normalen PDF Reader macht, geht das nicht.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?
Im Log File von CUPS ist der Auftrag nicht einmal gelistet...

MfG Ascawath


----------

